# NetBeans existierende Klasse zum Projekt hinzufügen?



## Fischii (30. Aug 2005)

Hallo, ich glaube ich steh im Wald, kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie man bei NetBeans einem Projekt eine bereits auf der Festplatte existierende Klasse (.java) hinzufügt, OHNE sie aus einem Texteditor mit copy&paste zu behandeln?



Vielen Dank für jede Antwort die weiterhilft )


Tschöö


----------



## Gumble (30. Aug 2005)

import/Filesystem ?


----------



## Fischi (30. Aug 2005)

Gumble hat gesagt.:
			
		

> import/Filesystem ?



schuldigung aber das kappiere ich nicht. :bahnhof: Wo soll diese Importfunktion sein?
Könntest du mir bitte idiotensicher die Menüpunkte nennen unter denen sich diese Funktion versteckt?

Wie man ein komplettes Projekt importiert ist klar. Nur wie man zu einem aktivem Projekt eine existierende Klasse nachträglich hinzufügt ist mir unbekannt


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Aug 2005)

Ich habe jetzt das NetBeans nicht auf, aber du kannst die Klasse einfach per Dateimanager (Explorer) in dein Projektverzeichnis kopieren. Dann klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Projekverzeichnis und im sich öffnenden Kontextmenü dann auf _Refresh_.


----------



## Fischi (31. Aug 2005)

ja danke, das scheint zu funktionieren. Ich finde es aber trotzdem absolut bescheurt, dass Netbeans keine entsprechende Funktion im Menü hat. Sowas ist das mindeste was man von einer IDE erwarten sollte. naja benutzerfreundlichkeit war noch nie die stärke von kostenloser software (LEIDER!!!)

danke nochmals


----------

